# Teacher grabbing my child's arm.



## Tasha

Right now I absolutely raving mad, just wanna go and well dont know what I want to do.

My almost five year old has on a few occasions come home crying because of a teacher, basically there are three reception classes in one (very strange set out, there are walls half way up the room so the children can go class to class). Morgan is in blue class, and there are red and yellow class with him, well the teacher from yellow class seems to make him cry a lot (his not a sensitive boy). 

Well today Morgan has told me the teacher grabbed his arm and it hurt, OMG!!! He has been repeating the story exactly the same over and over again for a few hours now, I know Morgan and his not lying. I feel sick, I have been sending him some where he should be safe and now I find out she has not only been bullying him but grabbed him.

What would you do?


----------



## mommyof3co

I would contact the principal or whoever is in charge. Have you talked to the other teachers or that teacher before about him being upset by things she's done before?


----------



## princess_bump

i agree, i would go straight and talk to the head of the school x


----------



## Tasha

Yea we have spoken to his teacher and the headteacher (principle) before today they didnt seem to care. I am not gonna send him back tomorrow, need to speak to the head teacher before he goes back.


----------



## sam's mum

That's awful :shock: ...and they should be doing something about it as soon as a teacher is reported, not giving you the impression that they don't care. I bet other parents have had problems with her as well. Hope they sort something out :hugs: x


----------



## Tasha

Thanks will let you know what happens tomorrow x


----------



## mommyof3co

Good luck tomorrow! I hope something is done, that's ridiculous. Is it a private school you pay for him to go to? Or is it the one in your area that he has to go to? If you have a choice and aren't happy with what happens tomorrow I'd put him in a diff school


----------



## Jkelmum

I would find out the school governers contact details and go to them if u have no joy with the head x


----------



## babystar

definately keep him off until something is sorted. It is no good sending our kids somewhere they do not feel safe or comfy. I had similar problems only with the pupils pickin on my 6 yr old and the teachers seemed to not want to do anything. And so I kept her off. Until someone took notice and actually sat down and spoke to me about it all. Good luck I hope you get on well :hugs:


----------



## leeanne

That's horrible and I definitely would not put up with that. If the principal is not doing anything, than I would go to the school district office and make a complaint.

Teachers are not allowed to put their hands on kids. This is wrong and a child should not be made to be scared of any teacher in school.

Good luck hon! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Well we have spoken to the headteacher, she seems to of taken it seriously (probably cos my husband mentioned we had already spoken to the police). And she is investigating what has been happening, as well as the grabbed arm, she thinks he will have to go in and identify the teacher.

I am going to look in to another school, and if that isnt possible then if that teacher stays there then he will have to be home educated. 

I just feel so sad for Morgan, he has been through so much already.


----------



## Tasha

Also although he doesnt like the way she treats him, he doesnt get it is wrong, he trusts teachers and thinks that if they are treating him like that, and grabbing his arm then it must be okay, thats how I know it isnt a lie, cos he doesnt realise it will get her into trouble.


----------



## sam's mum

:( How awful for him. It shouldn't take mentioning the police to scare them into action but I hope they do take it seriously and do something about it now. If she stays she should apologise to him at least and explain that it is wrong x


----------



## Steffany08

File a suit if no action is taken (for example teacher is fired new rules so on and so forth) a childrens lawyer should take it pro bono . My nephew was at school and the teacher wasnt paying attention and a little girl slammed his finger in the door and the teacher didnt call my sister and my sis took him to the hospital and they sent him to a specialist and he said he is very lucky the finger didnt need surgery he had to wear a cast for like 4 months and hes 4 that is horrible..... It may just be your childs arm now but what happens next time? It could get worse, I know in the state of florida if a lawsuit is filed for a child is the settlment is like above 25,000 or 250,000 (im not sure) it goes into a trust fund for the child for college and a house and stuff so even though it was a bad situation look and the silver lining


----------



## lady3

What did the police say? Have you asked for a meeting with the headteacher, yourselves (but not your son), and the teacher? Something similar to this happened in my school and that was the first course of action taken. It should have happened as soon as you reported this to the headteacher.


----------



## mommy2

That is not right. No teacher or anyone else have a right to put their hands on your kids. I would talk to the principal and if nothing is done then take your child out the class or even the school. But you should inform the school board.


----------



## Tasha

Lady3, they said to talk to the school first, and then contact them but they took all the details so we dont have to go through it again, and we have a crime reference number.

The headteacher has never had to deal with something like this, so she just gain advise from the civic centre (where the council is based), and we are all having a meeting on Monday afternoon. She seems to believe us and Morgan.


----------



## MummyMummy

you are more reserved than i am!! 

i would ask the teacher what happened, then go to the head with your version and what the teacher told you and take it from there- even as far as speaking to a local council rep. local papers love a good story too! ;) as for the police, don't just threaten... do! it isn't on. why the hell should your child haveto miss out on important life skills by being home tutored? kids learn alot by being around other kids and outsiders so to speak. aswell as it giving them self confidence and self belief! it isn't fair your child should miss out.

how dare she do that! 

xXx


----------



## mrerox

sorry to..impose? or if i upset you...but is your son naughty? im a preschool teacher and in no way do we put up with pulling or touching kids, im just asking. Have they been having a hard time with him following directions, or did he refuse to go somewhere or do something so they tried to lead him in the right direction and it came out wrong? ALso, If you over reacted or "freaked out" when he told you the story originally, your son would have taken notice of that, therefore making it a big deal. I would talk with the teacher and your son together, personally (maybe even with principal too) to get to the bottom of the story before jumping to conclusions. If all of you are there at once, there will ne no lies or judgements, only facts. Just a thought.


----------



## Tasha

mrerox said:


> sorry to..impose? or if i upset you...but is your son naughty? im a preschool teacher and in no way do we put up with pulling or touching kids, im just asking. Have they been having a hard time with him following directions, or did he refuse to go somewhere or do something so they tried to lead him in the right direction and it came out wrong? ALso, If you over reacted or "freaked out" when he told you the story originally, your son would have taken notice of that, therefore making it a big deal. I would talk with the teacher and your son together, personally (maybe even with principal too) to get to the bottom of the story before jumping to conclusions. If all of you are there at once, there will ne no lies or judgements, only facts. Just a thought.

No his not naughty, he listens to instructions and follows them. But even if he didnt, that is no excuse for an adult grabbing his arm hard enough to hurt him. We have had many discussions with the headteacher, she has talked to him and agrees this has happened, and should not of done as it is there policy to never grab a child. I didnt freak out in front of him as I was a nursery nurse with children his age so realise how important it is to try and keep things as normal as possible, but as a parent had every right to be angry as I know when my son is lying, and so wasnt jumping to conclusions. Tomorrow he is identifying the teacher that did this as the school holidays stopped this.


----------



## Berniep

I've just been reading thru this thread and just wanted to say good luck x


----------



## lozzy21

Im a trained nursary nurse and the only time we were alowed to use physical contact in a situation where the child was misbehaving was to lead then by the hand and the only time we were physicaly allowed to move them was when they were placing them or others in physical danger, we had one child that liked to try and climb on top of the plastic house and refuse to come down another who used to bang her head on the floor when her mother left her so we had to pick her up and move her to a carpeted area.Cuddles were discouraged unless the child was hurt or upset.

Ask to see the school's policys on physical contact.


----------



## Tasha

lozzy21 said:


> Im a trained nursary nurse and the only time we were alowed to use physical contact in a situation where the child was misbehaving was to lead then by the hand and the only time we were physicaly allowed to move them was when they were placing them or others in physical danger, we had one child that liked to try and climb on top of the plastic house and refuse to come down another who used to bang her head on the floor when her mother left her so we had to pick her up and move her to a carpeted area.Cuddles were discouraged unless the child was hurt or upset.
> 
> Ask to see the school's policys on physical contact.

Thanks for that, I will do. 

Well he came home and said the teacher who did it talk to him and apologised. So I dont know what to think, rang the school and the headteacher will ring us back tomorrow.


----------



## mommy2

Well its good that the teacher apologized, But i think you should still talk to them because they need to make sure this dosen't happen again to your child or any other child.


----------



## lozzy21

I personaly think this is a cop out so you dont take it any futher! So what if she has said sorry she shouldent have done it in the first place!


----------

